# Bad Skin getting me down



## DollyGirl92 (May 5, 2010)

It was meant to be me in the title


I have dry, sort of sensitive skin and no matter what I try I still seem to have very dry flaky skin, but that's not my only problem, my skin is very lumpy, like every pore is filled with (lack of a better word) crap! I have blackheads but I guess we all have a few but they've been much much worse recently over my nose, chin and cheeks and I've been getting whiteheads on my chin and around my nose, I also keep getting big spots on my cheeks after a bath, they're not cystic or anything, but just feel like they're giving off alot of pressure but they never contain anything. My skin is so sort of lumpy and bumpy it's really really getting to me and I think I need help with a total skincare regime

to get my make up off I use Clinique's Take Off The Day Blam, which hasn't caused any break outs (more than usual) and to clean I'm currently using the l'oreal scrublet was thingy, the dry/sensitive skin one, and I'm currently skipping toner and just using Clinique's Dramatically Different Lotion. 
I was using Clinque's three step system in type 2, but I after a while it felt like it was drying my skin so much, so I tried missing bits or changing around with different cleansers and moisturisers.

I was considering Shu's cleansing oil as I thought that might be good for my skin, but I'm really worried about clogging up my pores even more! I really need some help as this is really getting me down, as it makes me feel ugly even with some of the beautiful make up products I've been buying recently. I'm also quite young which I can understand makes your skin often break out more, but I've never herd or seen anyone else my age have this problem.

Please help, I'm super greatful of any advice you guys can offer


----------



## Bonitinha (May 5, 2010)

Have you gone to a dermatologist?  I struggled with skin issues in my teens/early 20's.  I went to a dermatologist who put me on Accutane.  It is a last resort medication -- but the only thing that would clear up my acne.  You don't sound like your case is that severe -- but a doctor can prescribe face washes and topical ointments to help clear out pores and even skin tone.  Have you tried Retin-A?  That seemed to work for me.  Or you could go see an esthetician to can recommend a skin care regimen tailored for your skin.  I am in my 30's and still have skin issues from time to time -- it is a pain, but it is kind of trial and error to see what works because my skin in constantly changing.
Best of luck to you!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 5, 2010)

I've not seen a dermatologist, I'm not sure how to go about that in the UK lol, the acne isn't that bad, breakouts are only now and then and only the odd pimple or two it's the clogged pores that bug me the most. my skin looks bad even with foundation, so I've not worn it in ages now


----------



## banana1234 (May 5, 2010)

i used to have very similar problems to you

how long you been using the loreal scrublett? it may be the problem? does it have any perfume or anything in it? try not using it for a few days and see if it get better

i use a good exfoliating scrub no more than twice a week ( i use aapri microdermabrasion bought in boots for about £7.00) i find if i exfoliate more than that my skin goes mental trying to produce oil and cos my skin is dry it just sits in my pores making white heads and black heads, and use ganier's clean and sensitive make up remover for my eye make up, i use johnson's wipes for dry sensitive skin to remove my face make up ( i know i really should stop using wipes!), and i tone with clinique clarifying lotion 1, i dont like cliniques dramatically different lotion, i found it wasnt moisturising enough, so i started using avene's anti redness rich cream, i dont have particularly red cheeks, but i do get red bits when i get out the shower etc, but i have found this to be the best moisturiser i have tried, rich but not slimey or cakey and i hardly ever get any breakouts, usually just around that time of the month, and no amount of face creams can avert that crisis!!

i work in boots and i swear i have spent thousands on loads of stuff trying to find something that works for me and this seems to do it, its a combination of more expensive and cheaper things, but i only got interested in Avene this year and I am in love. I also have found nothing that can replace cliniques clarifying lotion for me.

dont get nivea, it is well known for breaking out people with sensitive skin
and simple, dont get me started on simple, all their stuff is meant for sensitive skin, but it brings me out in this massive blotchy rash and tonnes of spots, i have also heard a lot about loreal breaking people out.

hope this helps


----------



## n_c (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_It was meant to be me in the title


I have dry, sort of sensitive skin and no matter what I try I still seem to have very dry flaky skin, but that's not my only problem, my skin is very lumpy, like every pore is filled with (lack of a better word) crap! I have blackheads but I guess we all have a few but they've been much much worse recently over my nose, chin and cheeks and I've been getting whiteheads on my chin and around my nose, I also keep getting big spots on my cheeks after a bath, they're not cystic or anything, but just feel like *they're giving off alot of pressure but they never contain anything. My skin is so sort of lumpy and bumpy* it's really really getting to me and I think I need help with a total skincare regime
_

 
Might be some type of irritation. What you are using might be too harsh. The ladies have given great advice. I'd suggest not washing your face with hot water, that will dry out your skin. Also make sure that while you shampoo, you don't let any of it go down your face. Oh and don't use harsh scrubs! Look into Avene or La Roche Posay (sp?) products.


----------



## LisaOrestea (May 22, 2010)

your skin sounds exactly the same as mine.

Have you considered that it might be some sort of allergy? Mine is much much better when I dont eat bread. It sounds stupid but my sisters have found exactly the same thing so I guess it must be a genetic thing.

I only get it on my cheeks though (and very occasionally my chin but that hasnt really been a problem in a while.)


----------



## vintageroses (May 22, 2010)

Well, I'm not in the same shoes as you but i feel you!It's weird that you have dry skin & you use clinque in type 2? Isn't that for combination skin?I have a oily T-zone & i was matched to that! hmmmm. You might wanna go to the counter & get that check out? Might be the reason why it's not helping your skin!

Blackheads! everyone's enemy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate them! Grrs, try using pore refining mask, or The body shop clay mask (that's quite good in getting out inpurities) or biore pore strips(the new ones are much better, the old ones didn't work AT ALL!). Also pamper yourself to facial once in awhile, they might have some enzyme scrub which helps in getting rid of blackheads!(i have on idea what it is but i've tried it!) Also Ella bache Salvon cream works wonders! I have it & it really helps me get rid of black heads, but i have a oilier T-zone so i'm not too sure if it will work for you!

HTH & I hope you find something that suits you! sorry for the rambling


----------



## lechat (May 22, 2010)

Two questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Have you tried a chemical exfoliant, as opposed to a manual one (like a cloth or a scrub)?

Glycolic cleansers or leave ons can really improve the texture of the skin and get rid of bumps. The only caveat is that you have to be introduced to them slowly. If you've never used it, it's a bad idea to start washing with it every night. But, once your skin adjusts so that it can tolerate it without dryness - the results can be remarkable.

You may also want to look into tea tree oil and see if that would be an option for your face.

2. Have you considered an oral contraceptive? 

Your acne could be hormonal/related to the amount of "gunk" your face produces because of those hormones. For me, this was the main problem. A year on BC (I saw results after a few months) and my skin is spotless, beyond a few clogged pores on my chin that i'll always have to deal with. The texture of my skin has improved 10 fold.


----------



## ruthless (May 23, 2010)

I have trouble areas on my chin, where it's really lumpy. Not pimples just bumps. I exfoliate almost every day with St Ives apricot, mainly because it's so effective and inexpensive.  If I don't exfoliate this often my skin looks awful with foundation on.


----------



## paige2727 (May 23, 2010)

I had a major problem with blackheads, not only were they all over my nose but on my chin and mainly forehead. They were terrible, I then went to the derm and he prescribed me with Epiduo! I have three repeats and right now upto my third. And let me just say ITS AWESOME! I have about "zero" blackheads on my forehead and my chin and nose is getting better each day! Totally recommend asking the derm about it!


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2010)

my pores used to be quite blocked and i'd have a very bumpy texture to my forehead. but then i decided to use olay microdermabration exfolation kit. there are wo parts to it. the scrub which is like sand in an orange gel and then a bottle of clear white gel which you use after you've scrubbed with the orange stuff. i used it twice a week for a couple of months and now just once a week. my face no longer has blocked pores.

i'm also very careful about what make up remover i use. i actually use the boots no7 wipes. then wash my face with purity cleanser which is very gentle on the skin. then i tone with clarins and moisturise with clarins. 

i hope you get you skin sorted soon hun. i know how down it can get you


----------



## ruthless (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_my pores used to be quite blocked and i'd have a very bumpy texture to my forehead. but then i decided to use olay microdermabration exfolation kit. there are wo parts to it. the scrub which is like sand in an orange gel and then a bottle of clear white gel which you use after you've scrubbed with the orange stuff. i used it twice a week for a couple of months and now just once a week. my face no longer has blocked pores.

i'm also very careful about what make up remover i use. i actually use the boots no7 wipes. then wash my face with purity cleanser which is very gentle on the skin. then i tone with clarins and moisturise with clarins. 

i hope you get you skin sorted soon hun. i know how down it can get you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I LOVE clarins, period. The stuff rocks.

I'd say that increasing your (gentle) exfoliation is worth a try before you start getting meds or spending a lot of $$ trying new stuff out.


----------



## Lalai (May 25, 2010)

If you have cystic pimples, it might mean that your problem is hormonal - seeing a dermatologist might not be a bad idea. Going on the pill might work but at the same time consider the fact that when you get off it, your skin might go worse. Mine did and it took ages to return to its pre-pill condition. The best way to reduce cystic pimples (for me) is not to eat any sort of dairy products. 

Get rid of drying products if your skin is sensitive and dry - they just make things worse. Rice flour is a really great exfoliator - it makes your skin super, super soft but is grainy enough to get rid of flakes. It's like a microdermabrasion kit but without the cost! Just don't scrub too much or too often


----------



## Mabelle (May 26, 2010)

girl, the clinique might be the problem. It can be pretty harsh on the skin. 
To take your makeup off i would suggest "Purity" by philosophy. It's a lemony sceneted/coloured cleanser that is meant to melt makeup off. And it does. It's also PH balanced, so no need to tone! Andi would suggest trying Lush's ocean salt scrub. This stuff is a godsend. I work for a beauty store, and even though i know i shouldn't, i often send people to lush to get this product. Its a scrub with sea salt and vodka in it. It's amazing for clearing out pores and helping with acne. It gives your skin that "ive just been to the beach" lovliness. My BF was using proactive, and went off it and now only uses the scrub. The coarse salt might feel like a bit much your first time using it, but after that it shoudl be fine. I honestly think its a godsend.


----------



## kenoki (May 26, 2010)

Do you jog, briskly walk, workout, or regularly have the opportunity to break a sweat?  That is always the first thing I do when I am breaking out.  Take a long walk-jog (something to get my heart rate up and really sweat) and then take a cool shower and mildly exfoliate.  Rather than try and pull things out, it's much easier to purge them from the inside out.  This will sound gross, but it's like everything melts.  

You could also try a mild OTC retinol product at night (like Neutrogena Anti-Wrinkle Night Cream).  It really helped my skin out, but also hydrates and isn't as irritating as Rx retinol products can sometimes be (although I have since moved on to rx Retin-a cream and love it).

Switch out your pillow case every day too (and wash with fragrance-free...everything-free detergent) and wash your pillows so you can eliminate the chance of dust irritating your skin.  

Anyway, that's what I would do.  I'd also consider checking out moisturizers other than Dramatically Different, just check out various samples here and there and see how they compare.

 Quote:

  Andi would suggest trying Lush's ocean salt scrub. This stuff is a godsend. I work for a beauty store, and even though i know i shouldn't, i often send people to lush to get this product. Its a scrub with sea salt and vodka in it. It's amazing for clearing out pores and helping with acne. It gives your skin that "ive just been to the beach" lovliness.  
 
This sounds awesome.  I'm going to check it out.  It's true, nothing makes my skin better (nothing, ever) than swimming or wading in the ocean.  Nothing even comes close!


----------



## gujifijian (May 27, 2010)

Sometimes using too much products can affect ur skin to breakout and have skin issues. With me, everytime I eat peanuts or almonds, I get pimples. So I've avoided eating those...Depends on the food u eat sometimes too. My skin used to be so smooth up until I switched my foundation to Mac. Mac broke me out so bad that it's left me with acne marks...I hate it...I'm doing everything to remove it but apparantly I'd have to visit a dermatologist for that. But keep a mental note of wat u eat...cuz food can make u break out. My advice to u is to slowly stop using a certain product for a week and see if it makes a difference to ur skin or not. Like someone said in the earlier posts..it's a trial and error...Good luck...see a doctor first then a dermatologist...cuz even they can be costly!


----------



## Peeshapaper (Mar 14, 2013)

Totally off subject, but you look like Ashley Benson from Pretty Little Liars


----------

